# B-17 and 747 and B-52 radio/control



## sunny91 (Apr 15, 2005)

Hi: I don't know if it is the good place to put video like this?

regards,

sunny91


----------



## Bomberguy (Dec 19, 2005)

where/when was the B-17 footage taken


----------



## evangilder (Dec 20, 2005)

I missed these the first time around. The B-17 video was amazing! 8)


----------



## reddragon (Dec 20, 2005)

Perhaps I'll get a chance to see it sometime!


----------

